# [Risolto] [HAL] partizioni non visualizzate in nautilus

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti... ho l'ennesiomo problema con hal... ho l'ultima versione stable e da quando ho aggiornato l'ultima volta il sistema (kernele gcc compresi), le icone delle partizioni di windows non appaiono più. Non so davvero dove andare a parare... ho provato anche la versione 0.5.7 ma non cambia niente... le partizioni sono presenti nel file fstab e correttamente montate in /mnt... dove può essere il problema? Tra l'altro nn ho capito se hal debba riscrivere il file fstab o no aggiungendo ulteriori partizioni... potrebbe essere quello il problema? Il mio utente è nel gruppo plugdev.Last edited by ReDirEct__ on Mon Jul 03, 2006 11:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

prova a controllare tra le impostazioni di nautilus nell' Editor della Configurazione di gnome

----------

## ^Stefano^

Anche io avevo questo problema, le due partizioni dati (prima erano fat32 poi ext3, prima montate in noauto, poi in auto) non vengono visualizzate. però se apro /mnt/dati ed /mnt/dati2 le trovo correttamente montate. L'unico rimedio che ho trovato è disabilitare hal e dbus. Ora mi trovo decisamente meglio...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova a controllare tra le impostazioni di nautilus nell' Editor della Configurazione di gnome

 

ho già controllato... è tutto ok. Tutte le partizioni dovrebbero essere visibili ma nn lo sono... il bello è che non ho problemi con periferiche di archiviazione usb... non so proprio cosa possa essere il problema... ripeto: sembra che le gestisca a modo suo, perchè per esempio fino a poco tempo fa (fino a quando non ho deciso di creare un nuovo utente sostituendo quello con cui mi loggavo abitualmente) addirittura, oltre alle periferiche che ora sono scomparse, in nautilus c'era anche il disco con la partizione root (che nn dovrebbe esserci) e logicamente non me la montava perchè già era presente nell'fstab con un punto di montaggio presente in /mnt (oltre ad esserci l'icona file system per l'accesso alla sudduetta partizione)... 

In sostanza vorrei tanto capire come funziona l'accoppiata hal+dbus e come questi gestiscano le periferiche... qualcuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## Luca89

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> ho giï¿½ controllato...

 

Dove hai controllato? Sei andato con gconf-editor su: system->storage->display_internal_drives? E' abilitata questa opzione?

----------

## ReDirEct__

hem... in realtà avevo controllato in apps>nautilus>desktop... non ero a conoscenza di quell'opzione...  ora le partizioni appaiono.. ma appare anche quella dell'hd dove è installato gentoo... quindi problema parzialmente risolto (tnx   :Smile:  )... come faccio a dire ad hal (o a gnome) che quella partizione nn deve apparire in nautilus? Anche perchè si ci cliccko mi dice che è impossibile montare il volume...

----------

## ^Stefano^

scusa redirect, anche io avevo trovato quell'opzione, ma facendo tasto destro  sull'icone della partizione dati, monta partizione e smonta partizione, ricevevo degli errori. tu, aparte la partizione di root visualizzata, noti qualcosa che non va?

----------

## ReDirEct__

no nessun errore, midice solo che solo root può smontare il volume, ma credo sia normale... se è qualche errore diverso controlla un poco il file /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules e vedi se c'è questa riga:

```
SUBSYSTEM=="block",ACTION="remove", RUN+="/usr/libexec/hal-unmount.sh"
```

oppure questa

```
SUBSYSTEM=="block",ACTION=="remove", RUN+="hal_unmount"
```

Te lo chiedo perchè nei vari emerge tra la 0.5.5 e la 0.5.7 non mi era mai capitato che portage mi chiedesse di aggiornare quel file. Invece, dopo aver spuntato l'opzione, che ha suggerito luca89, quando sono andato ad emergere l'ultima versione di hal me l'ha chiesto. Cmq fammi sapere quali delle due hai.

----------

## ^Stefano^

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   Adesso tutto è tornato a funzionare....era dai tempi della prima installazione di gnome-2.10 che non vedevo più le mie partizioni dati.

Nella posizione segnalata da luca89 in gconf-editor non ho spuntato la casella. mentre nel file da te indicato vi è la prima voce che mi hai riportato. Io la partizione di root non montabile non la vedo. Ho solo filesystem. Ringrazio entrambi per l'aiuto, avevo già provato a postare sul forum ma al tempo non eravamo riusciti a risolvere nulla   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ReDirEct__

e come hai risolto alla fine?

----------

## ^Stefano^

L'altra volta non risolsi  nulla, disabilitai hald e dbus.

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *^Stefano^ wrote:*   

> L'altra volta non risolsi  nulla, disabilitai hald e dbus.

 

Parlavo di adesso  :Razz: 

----------

## ^Stefano^

Ah stavolta non ho fatto nulla! 

```
rc-update add hald default
```

e startx. gnome è partito ed ho visto che le partizioni dati erano visibili.

gconf-editor --> System --> storage --> display_internal_hard_drives ho controllato e non è flaggata e /etc/udev/rules.d/90-hal.rules

è così configurato:

```
# pass all events to the HAL daemon

RUN+="socket:/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event"

# unmount block devices when they are removed

SUBSYSTEM=="block",ACTION="remove", RUN+="/usr/libexec/hal-unmount.sh"

```

L'unica cosa che non funziona è il riconoscimento del FS del mio lettore mp3. in fstab è correttamente inserita la riga

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/usb   vfat  noauto,rw,users 0 0

```

e difatti riesco a montarlo a mano. Ma quando lo collego alla usb hal mi mostra l'icona in nautilus che ad un doppio click riporta:

```
mount: unknown filesystem type 'jfs'

Error: could not execute pmount
```

Stessa cosa per la chiavetta usb...

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   ho giï¿½ controllato... 
> 
> Dove hai controllato? Sei andato con gconf-editor su: system->storage->display_internal_drives? E' abilitata questa opzione?

 

ciao, sai dirmi in gnome 2.14 dove hanno spostato quest'opzione? in "system" non ho nessuna entry "storage"..

grazie

----------

## Luca89

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ciao, sai dirmi in gnome 2.14 dove hanno spostato quest'opzione? in "system" non ho nessuna entry "storage"..

 

E ancora lÃ¬, forse non hai la flag use hal attiva.

----------

## MajinJoko

oh cavolo, brutto affare questo..

grazie mille

edit: la use flag hal è attiva.. però la chiave "storage" non c'è, né lì né in nessun'altra parte. eppure io le partizioni le vedo in nautilus (e mi interesserebbe rimuoverle da lì).

puoi dirmi di che pacchetto dovrei controllare se ha la use hal attivata?

edit2: in nautilus non trovo nessuna flag, in gnome-base/gnome è attivata..

----------

## MajinJoko

ho aggiornato il sistema attivando ANCHE la use "dbus".

sul forum internazionale in altri post si dice che in gnome 2.14 non c'é la voce da voi citata in gconf, e qui si dice che *Quote:*   

> it's cleary a gnome-vfs issue: downgrading to gnome-vfs-2.12.2 solves the the problem...

 

non so che dire, a me tutti questi drive visualizzati in nautilus tanti comodo non mi fanno..

ciao

----------

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

Scusate se ri-uppo il topic ma anche con il passaggio a gnome 2.14.2 e gnome-vfs-2.14.2 non ha comportato novità.

In pratica in gconf non c'é traccia di "Storage" e, di conseguenza, non riesco ad eliminare da Nautilus le mie partizioni, visualizzate come unità removibili.

Come già scritto, le flag hal e dbus sono attive.

Se può servire, questa è un'installazione pulita, in cui ho messo direttamente gnome-2.14, senza passare prima dal 2.12 (forse è per quello che non ho l'opzione in gconf?).

Qualcuno mi sa dire qualcosa?

Buona giornata

----------

